# Anfänger sucht Rat bei leicht verwilderten Teich



## Bockwuchst (10. Feb. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen, weil ich Informationen und Hilfe zu meinem Gartenteich gesucht habe .
Kurzer Hintergrund: Wir haben ein älteres Haus gekauft mit großem Garten. Hier gibt es einen Teich, der ziemlich eingewachsen ist, was einerseits schön ist, andererseits haben sich die Vorbesitzer länger nicht mehr wirklich darum gekümmert.
Ich bin seit vielen Jahren Aquarien Besitzer, dass Thema Wasserqualität, Fische usw ist mir also nicht neu, mit Teichen habe ich leider keine Erfahrung.
Erstmal würde mich vor allen interessieren, ob der Teich so in Ordnung ist oder ob man grundsätzlich was machen muss. Ich weiß auch noch nicht viel über nötige Pflege usw.
Der Teich ist ca 3,80 breit und 4m lang und in der Mitte ca 1,60 tief. Es geht Recht steil am Ufer rein, aber da ich sonst nichts weiß, wie der Boden aussieht tue ich mir schon schwer, abzuschätzen wie viel Liter das sind. 15.000? Er wurde nicht mit einer Wanne, sondern mit Folie gebaut 
Das Wasser ist sehr trüb, beinahe schwarz und am Boden ist sehr viel Schlamm und alte Blätter. Darum müsste ich mich gleich im Frühling irgendwie kümmern. Wie macht man das am besten? Ausschaufeln? 
Neben dem Teich steht ein Gartenhaus und dessen Regenrinne führt in den Teich, so dass Recht viel Wasser reinläuft. Sonst gibt es keine Technik, kein Filter oder so.
Im Moment gibt es keine Tiere in Teich bis auf Unserer und was sich in einem der Natur überlassenen Teich eben ansiedelt. Ich hätte aber schon gerne Fische. Was wäre da geeignet?
Ich hänge jetzt Mal ein Bild an, ich kann gerne mehr machen wenn der Sturm nachlässt.
Auch liefere ich gerne noch Informationen nach, wenn ich etwas wichtiges vergessen habe. 
Ich wäre für jegliche Tips sehr dankbar.

Schönen Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Bockwuchst (10. Feb. 2020)




----------



## ralph_hh (10. Feb. 2020)

Mein Teich ist ähnlich groß, 3,8x4m, 1,2m tief, der hat etwa 5500-6000L Ich würde Deinen dann mal auf 6-7000 schätzen. In der Tiefe ist nicht mehr viel Volumen, dazu ist die Fläche zu kleine. - Umgedrehter Kegel.

Ich glaub, ob der verwildert oder gut im Schuss ist, ist im Winter schwer zu beurteilen, da wächst ja nicht viel und viele Pflanzen sterben ab und kommen im Frühjahr wieder. Allerdings ist dann in der Regel das Wasser sehr klar.

Mit der Zeit sammeln sich am Boden die abgestorbenen Reste von Pflanzen und Blättern - zumal unter den Bäumen. Wenn das nicht umgegraben wird von Fischen, sammelt sich da der Schlamm. Der sollte raus. Wasser ablassen und ausgraben wäre die sinnvollste Variante, mit Wasser drin wird das schwierig. Taucherbrille an, Eimer rein und los, kann man machen, aber das wird eine Sauerrei. Und es ist (noch) kalt! Das kann man ab und an mal machen, für eine echte Sanierung muss das Wasser raus. Dann siehst Du auch, wie es konkret im Teich aussieht.

Die Pflanzen stehen dann später in Sand, nicht in Erde. In so einem Teich halten sich dann Nährstoffe und Pflanzen im Geleichgewicht. Eines, das mitunter sehr algenlastig ist, die kann man dann gelegentlich entfernen. Mit genug Co2 im Wasser sollten die Pflanzen den Algen die Nahrung wegfressen. Den ständigen Nährstoffeintrag durch Pollen oder Blättern sammelt man dann in Form von Algen oder Pflanzen wieder raus.

Mit Fischen sieht das anders aus. Ein paar __ Moderlieschen kommen ohne Futter aus, aber wenn Du was größeres willst, dann müssen die gefüttert werden und dann gibt's da kein natürliches Gleichgewicht. Da braucht es dann Pumpen, Filter etc, das will gut überlegt sein.

Was sind das für waagerechte Stangen da im Teich?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Tobi, herzlich willkommen im Forum!

So spontan kann ich schon mal sagen, dass Dein Teich sehr vielversprechend aussieht und Potenzial hat, im Sommer eine echte Augenweide zu werden! Aus eigener Erfahrung (mein Teich hat ähnliche Grundvoraussetzungen und ich bin vor vier Jahren genauso dazu gekommen wie Du) möchte ich Dir raten, erstmal abzuwarten, nichts zu überstürzen und im Laufe des Frühjahrs und Sommers in Ruhe zu analysieren, was Du da wirklich für einen Schatz hast – an Pflanzen und an Tieren. Wenn der Teich sich selber überlassen war und sich im Frühjahr __ Frösche, __ Molche und allerhand Larven zeigen, dann ist das ein Hinweis darauf, dass es sich um ein gut eingespieltes Biotop handelt, welches mit Augenmaß und Zurückhaltung behandelt werden möchte. Lass Dich überraschen, welches Leben sich zeigt, lies Dir in der Zwischenzeit die vielen hilfreichen Threads hier im Forum durch und mach Dir erst einen gut durchdachten Plan, bevor Du zur Tat schreitest. Außer, dass Du vorsichtig abgestorbene Pflanzen herausfischen könntest (lass den Haufen dann unbedingt neben dem Teich liegen, damit sich darin befindliche Lebewesen wieder zurück in den Teich retten können) gibt es im Moment wirklich keine Eile. 

Die Kollegen hier im Forum, die viel mehr Erfahrung haben als ich, werden Dir sicherlich noch viele hilfreiche Ratschläge geben. Mach Dich erstmal in aller Ruhe schlau. 

Ich wünsche Dir ganz viel Freude mit Haus, Garten und Teich!

Herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (10. Feb. 2020)

Der Teich hat augenscheinlich alle herbstlichen Blätter abgekriegt (vom Rasen werden sie fortgeweht oder weggekehrt, am Wasser bleiben sie kleben und gehen unter). Alle Blätter liegen nun vermodert am Teichgrund und wurden zu nährstoffreichem Kompostschlamm.

Der Schlamm muss raus. Sobald du den Schlamm aufwirbelst gehen die Nährstoffe in Lösung und liegen dann farblos aber gelöst im Wasser vor, das eine feine Nährsuppe für Algen wird. Also muss auch das Wasser komplett raus.

Bei Boels eine Schlammpumpe leihen und alles rauspumpen (damit killst du leider auch alle Tiere). Den Schlamm dabei mit einem Breitbesen auflockern, damit er pumpbar wird. Überzählige Pflanzen raus (Wurzeln mit "Gefriergutmesser" im Luftraum abschneiden, ohne die Folie zu zerstechen)

Den Teich grob reinigen (bisschen Farbe oder Ablagerung kann auf der Folie bleiben). Im Baumarkt eine Polypropylen-Normbox mit Gitterboden kaufen. Darauf Kies, darauf Phosphatbindemittel. Und über diese Behelfsfilterbox das frische Teichwasser langsam einfüllen.

Oder wie oben geschrieben, erstmal eine Saison abwarten...

Das Teichufer sieht auch aus, als ob da ein Platzregen Humus reinschwemmt und das Teichwasser ständig aufdüngt. Also solltest du auf alle Fälle (!!!) rundum die "Kapillarsperre" kontrollieren"


----------



## Anja W. (10. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Tobi,

willkommen im Forum!

Die Frage ist doch, was möchtest Du für einen Teich haben? Wenn Dir die Natur wichtig ist, würde ich auf jeden Fall erst einmal abwarten, was aus dem Teich so wird, wenn der Frühling kommt. Vielleicht wimmelt es dann vor Leben darin und Du kannst __ Kröten, __ Molche und __ Frösche beobachten. In unserem zugewachsenen Tümpel, in den auch jedes Jahr Massen an Blättern landen, war dieses Jahr sogar eine __ Ringelnatter. Ich will ihn immer sauber machen, aber dann guckt mich irgendwas an und ich lasse den Tümpel in Ruhe. Fische kannst du ja immer noch einsetzen, wenn Du den Teich kennengelernt hat. Mit Eile machst Du vielleicht mehr kaputt, als angebracht ist.
Möchtest Du gleich einen Teich mit Fischen, dann muss wahrscheinlich alles raus, da es schon allein an der Tiefe fehlen wird. Davon habe ich aber keine Ahnung. Bei mir wohnt im Teich, was von selbst einzieht.


----------



## samorai (10. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Tobi!
 An deiner Stelle würde ich als erstes mal die Folie prüfen.
Der Teich hat bestimmt einige Jahre auf dem Buckel. 
Bevor du dier sehr viel Mühe damit gibst ist sowas unumgänglich.
Das Wasser nur aus der Regen - Rinne ist nicht das Wahre, dem fehlen einfach die Werte wie PH oder KH, das kennst du doch aus der Aquaristik. 

Wenn du mit dem Besenstiel da drin umher stuckst, wird das Wasser dann schwarz und riecht? 

Dann gibt es viel Arbeit im Frühling wenn die __ Frösche / __ Molche nach oben kommen. 

Setze mal einen Messschieber an und kontrolliere die Stärke der Folie, 0,5 er haelt ca 10- 15 Jahre im Schatten.
Eventuell wechseln auf 1mm.


----------



## Anja W. (10. Feb. 2020)

Ron, nun mach mal nicht gleich die Pferde scheu! Unsere dünne Teichfolie hält schon über 30 Jahre, zum Teil in der Sonne und ist absolut dicht!


----------



## samorai (11. Feb. 2020)

Kontrolle ist besser bevor ein böses erwachen gibt.


----------



## Bockwuchst (11. Feb. 2020)

Also erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten.
Überstürzen werde ich nichts. Der ganze Garten ist sehr eingewachsen. Die alten Leute, die das Grundstück mit Haus verkauft haben, haben vieles nicht mehr geschafft. Das macht aber auch einen großen Teil vom Charm aus, weswegen wir gekauft haben. Wir werden nach und nach ausdünnen, aber keinen Kahlschlag machen, und so wird's auch beim Teich laufen. Er soll schon weiterhin sehr natürlich ausschauen.
Wenn ich das Wasser rausmachen will / muss, wie mache ich das? Was braucht man da für ne Pumpe? Ich hab auch Mal gelesen, es gibt Schlammsauger.
Ist das Regenwasser nicht gut? Leitungswasser besser? Im Aquarium nehme ich nur Leitungswasser, viele Werte kriegt man schon durch die Einrichtung quasi von alleine so hin wie man sie haben will, zb hauptsächlich Steine -> hartes Wasser mit hohem pH oder viele Pflanzen -> saures, weiches Wasser. Das beeinflusst sich gegenseitig.
Thema Fische: Wäre schon nett, auch ein paar Fische drin zu haben. Geht das wirklich nur mit Filter? Ich hab schon von nem Bekannten angeboten bekommen, er schenkt mir ein paar Goldfische. Der hat keinen Filter. Ich befürchte allerdings, der hat nicht viel Ahnung von dem was er tut.
Generell würde ich gerne mit so wenig Technik wie möglich auskommen.
Folie ohne Not tauschen, würde ich ungern. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie alt der Teich schon ist.
Ach ja, es ist ein dicker, Recht starrer Schlauch ziemlich unsichtbar verlegt von unter der Wasseroberfläche bis rauf auf den Hügel hinterm Teich. Früher hatten die Vorbesitzer da ne Art Tauchpumpe dran und haben von oben über diese Steinstufen einen kleinen Bach runter laufen lassen.

Jemand hat nach den "Stangen" gefragt. Wir haben einen eineinhalb jährigen Sohn und im April kommt das zweite Kind. Ich bin dabei, aus so Alu Profilen und einem Schwerlastnetz eine Abdeckung zu bauen, damit das kindersicher wird. Ist aber noch nicht fertig. Ich hab da relativ wenig gefunden, wie andere das machen.


----------



## Anja W. (11. Feb. 2020)

Nur ganz kurz: ein Bekannter hat einen recht hübschen, schwarzen Zaun zum Zusammenstecken um den Teich gemacht, damit sein Zwerg da nicht reinfällt. Wenn Papa dabei ist, wird ein kleines Tor aufgemacht und dann werden Fische geguckt. Am Tor ist sonst ein kleines Schloss. Der Zaun sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus...


----------



## ralph_hh (11. Feb. 2020)

Zum Thema Kinder: Wenn Zaun, dann bitte so, dass die Kinder, wenn sie rüber klettern und rein fallen nicht vom Zaun quasi im Teich eingesperrt werden.
Wenn Netzoder Gitter, dann so, dass auch ein auf dem Bauch liegendes Kind nicht keine 5cm im Wasser einsinkt und auch keine kleinen Händchen zwischen die Gittermachen fallen können. Schwieriges Thema.

Zur Frage, wie das Wasser da raus kommt. Kommt drauf an. hast Du einen Gulli in der Gegend? Ich habe einen 3m tiefen Sickerschacht. Schlauch in den Teich, kurz ansaugen, in den Schacht legen und der Rest geht von allein. Ganz ohne Pumpe. Geht natürlich nur, solange der Schacht tiefer ist als der jeweilige Wasserspiegel.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Feb. 2020)

Von Goldfischen würde ich abraten – die vermehren sich einfach enorm. Gleiches gilt für (Gold)Rotfedern. Letztere wühlen außerdem den Grund auf, dadurch ist das Wasser dann immer braun und man hat kaum Sichttiefe. Wobei das bei meinem Teich auch besonders ausgeprägt ist, weil ich keine Folie im Teich habe sondern natürlichen Grund.


----------



## samorai (11. Feb. 2020)

Nochmal zur Teich Reinigung :
Da der Teich anscheinend länger oder kürzer sich selbst überlassen wurde, solltest du erstmal eine Grobe Reinigung mit einem Laubbesen aus Plastik durchführen.
Damit kann man Aeste, Laub und Algen ziemlich gut raus heben.
Und dann erst eine Schmutz Wasser Pumpe einsetzen. 

Über Fische...... nächstes Jahr.....
dann kann sich erstmal alles erholen und der Teich wird es dir danken.
Zu entdecken gibt es in einem Biotop auch erst einmal sehr viel auch ohne Fisch.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Tobi,
einen schönen Teich hast Du da - der wurde offensichtlich mit Bedacht angelegt. Die Bilder, und ein steileres Ufer zeugen schon davon. Es freut mich sehr, dass Du keine überstürzten Aktionen vor hast. Ich würde mich - von Ästen und schwimmenden Blättern etc mal abgesehen, eher über den Rand und das Umfeld Gedanken machen. Derzeit ist, wie schon vorab geschrieben, keine gute Zeit für Arbeiten am Teich.


----------



## Berndt (11. Feb. 2020)

Hallo, Tobi!
Ich würde auch nichts überstürzen und schließe mich Kathrins Meinung an. Besonders wichtig (kannst auch schon bei Kälte machen) finde ich die Kontrolle des Ufers bzw. des Folienrandes, also der Kapillarsperre. Wenn das gemacht ist und der Teich kein Wasser verliert, brauchst du dir bezüglich Dichtheit der Folie keine Sorgen machen.
"Goldfische" finde ich ein absolutes "no go". Ich wünsche dir, dass keine drinnen sind. Sie machen das Wasser permanent (sehr) trüb. 
Ich würde in den ersten Monaten hauptsächlich beobachten, Ende März kommen die __ Frösche und __ Kröten, deren Larven kannst du ja sowieso nicht in einer wilden Auspumpaktion vernichten.
Ich hoffe, du bleibst im Forum aktiv und stellst viele Fotos ein.
Es wird dir sicher sehr gut gelingen, dem Teich seinen Charme zu lassen und ihm gleichzeitig die Freude bereiten, das, was er nicht brauchen kann (die eingeschwemmtem und tw. schon schlammigen Nährstoffe) zu entfernen.
Dieser Laubbaum(?) schaut sehr schön aus, offensichtlich durfte er immer ohne menschliche Eingriffe wachsen, wenn die Äste nicht so stehen, dass Laub, Äpfel, Birnen, Zwetschken in den Teich fallen,......


----------



## Bockwuchst (12. Feb. 2020)

Ich bin echt noch ziemlicher Anfänger. Was ist denn die Kapillarsperre und auf was muss ich die kontrollieren?


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2020)

Eine Kappilarsperre ist die Trennung zwischen Aussen Bereich und Innen Bereich. 
Alles was darüber wächst und in den Teich rein ragt erzielt eine Docht Wirkung, dieses gilt auch umgekehrt.


----------



## ralph_hh (13. Feb. 2020)

Der Teich hat Wasser. Solange der nicht sichtbar leer läuft, würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen, ob die Folie undicht ist oder der Teichrand fehlerhaft designt wurde. Ich würd allerdings aufpassen, dass Du mit den Alustangen kein Loch in die Folie piekst.


----------

